

Android PHP option planned for Javaphobes  - yanw
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/15/php_android/

======
sprout
Along with every other scripting language. Not news until someone has working
apps running on most phones. Until then it's a toy. ASE isn't even available
in the market yet. How is distribution going to work for that? I don't think
.apks support dependencies, so at this point you'll practically have to ship
your own version of the runtime with the app.

~~~
evilmushroom
err APKs can reference other library APKs

~~~
sprout
But they can't pull in library APKs on install like in a fully functional
package manager.

------
Kilimanjaro
I'd rather use JS on V8 to develop for android. Not necessarily nodejs but an
in-house brew made by google, optimized for android and tailored to web
hobbyists.

~~~
citizenparker
A thousand times yes to this comment. I have had a great deal of fun playing
with the V8 engine, and it would beyond cool to write code for the Android
using it. Android Chrome already has it integrated, so it should definitely be
feasible.

~~~
Tichy
My prototype of a pure JavaScript chinese checkers runs fine on my Nexus One
<http://halma.artifia.com>

I created a small wrapper for it, similar to PhoneGap, to be able to put it in
the Marketplace, too (not yet published, for lack of visual polish).

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Beautiful. I like the simplicity of it.

~~~
Tichy
Thanks - the graphics for the stones are actually from a friend's iPhone app.
Unfortunately I can't find it in the app store anymore, he seems to have
removed it. My main interest with the prototype was to see if the AI in
JavaScript would work.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
You should make an iPad version and sell it on the app store.

A wooden background is all you need, something like:

<http://www.gametableapp.com/>

or

<http://mashable.com/2010/03/31/game-table-ipad/>

------
j_baker
Erm... this is great. But what if I'm a PHPophobe _and_ a Javaphobe?

~~~
nir
<http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/>

------
keyle
I'd love .NET... Not that I love msft but it's a language that's got it
together to build some serious apps. Not saying bad things about Java, but I'm
not personally a fan.

~~~
keyle
My bad - it seems Mono is already supported for Android
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/214615/will-google-
androi...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/214615/will-google-android-ever-
support-net)

------
atomical
I was expecting app engine support for PHP before this.

------
openfly
Why can't they just let us us a gcc toolchain and be done with it.

~~~
andybak
How's this? <http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/index.html>

~~~
Scriptor
Is that for writing entire applications in C or C++ or just parts of them?

~~~
bnoordhuis
Parts. But major parts if you want to, see e.g. the Android port of Quake 3:
~250,000 lines of C and a few hundred lines of Java glue.

------
evilmushroom
lol this makes me facepalm. The Android SDK is super easy to use with Java.
It's not like some of the major Java frameworks.... buuut whatever floats
people's boats. At least this is perfectly fine to do with Android. good luck
getting PHP iPhone apps approved. :P

------
c00p3r
What is the goal of using something like php-cli without popular modules
(blah-blah.so) as device-scripting language?

